# شركات توظيف مهندسي بناء السفن



## الطاقة الشمسية (3 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،

الرجاء من الاخوه الكرام من لديه معرفة بشركات صناعة السفن بالمملكة العربية السعودية ان يقوم بتزويدنا بأسماء الشركات و خصوصا الشركات التي ترغب بتوظيف مهندسي بناء سفن.

و لكل من فرج كربة عن اخيه المسلم فرج الله عنه كربه يوم القيامة.


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 مارس 2009)

اخى يغلق مثل هذه المواضيع

خارج قوانين المنتدى


----------

